# Oculus Rift: Preis bekannt - Vorbestellungen für 699 Euro gestartet



## Launethil (6. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: Preis bekannt - Vorbestellungen für 699 Euro gestartet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: Preis bekannt - Vorbestellungen für 699 Euro gestartet


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2016)

Knapp 750 Euro mit Versand. Nope, I'm out.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Knapp 750 Euro mit Versand. Nope, I'm out.



So sieht's aus. Elvis has left the building...


----------



## IchAG747 (6. Januar 2016)

Sorte, so noch "nein danke". Dann warte ich mal auf die HTC Hive


----------



## Corlagon (6. Januar 2016)

> A company that has to survive on immediate hardware profit would have to hit with a much higher price - think $1000+. Not greed, reality.



Da fragt man sich, wie Facebook die $400/Person (für NA-Kunden) wieder reinbekommt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2016)

Das AMA mit Luckey Palmer heute Nacht wird ein Schlachtfest. Ich hatte ja mit einer bösen Überraschung gerechnet, aber aus "ihr solltet mit mehr als 350 Dollar rechnen" ist für deutsche Spieler eben mal mehr als das Doppelte geworden. Ich halte den Preis von 599 Dollar, wenn es denn auch dabei bliebe, zwar angesichts der Technik und der Tatsache, dass für ein Smartphone schon mehr auf den Tisch gelegt wird für nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn auch sehr teuer, aber ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Fragerunde auf Reddit abläuft. Kalkuliert und kommuniziert wurde nämlich in der Vergangenheit was anderes.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (6. Januar 2016)

Wow...hätte eher mit 400-500 € gerechnet - aber 750€? Haben die noch alle Latten am Zaun? Wird wohl kein Verkaufsschlager werden lol.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2016)

Hmmm... die Technik für alles drum und dran ist wohl erst in ein paar Jahren bezahlbar.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Januar 2016)

Vor allem da muss man nochmal min. 500 EUR für ne neue High-End Grafikkarte (oder besser gleich zwei) dazu addieren damit man wirklich glücklich wird.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2016)

mir ist ein rätsel, weshalb man da nicht ein wenig vorgebaut hat.
(von 400 dollar oder noch weniger auszugehen war -mit verlaub- allerdings ohnehin reichlich naiv). 
so war das gerade für europäer ein schlag in die magengrube.


----------



## Pirce1178 (6. Januar 2016)

Der Preis ist der blanke Witz...Ich hatte mich schon darauf gefreut und mit 500€ gerechnet, was immer noch deutlich mehr sind als die angepriesenen 300-400€ (Dollar). Jetzt aber fast 750€...geht gar nicht!


----------



## theking2502 (6. Januar 2016)

Kriegen die Backer eigentlich ihr Geld zurück? Denn wenn ich mich recht entsinne sagten die "Die Kundenversion wird in etwa so teuer wie das zweite DevKit..." ist ja dann doch fast doppelt so teuer...

Und das "Wenn Facebook das nicht subventionieren würde dann wären es über tausend"... ich glaub es irgendwie nicht...
ich warte dann wohl doch noch ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr, bis die Preise nicht mehr ganz so "Wir wollen euer Geld!" mäßig ist.

Sollte der Preis sich so halten und in den nächsten 12 Monaten nicht mindestens um 50% sinken, dann ist VR quasi tot bevor es angefangen hat.
Nur die krassen Fans leisten sich das für den Preis.

Sorry OR aber du bist raus.


----------



## Fimbul (6. Januar 2016)

Puh. Hätte mit max 500€ gerechnet.  
Finde v.a. den Preisaufschlag von 150€ (ohne Versand) im Vergleich zu den USA richtig heftig.


----------



## DarthPanda (6. Januar 2016)

also ich weiss nich bei mir hat da glaube ich ein komma gefehlt bei mir stand da grad 59900$ xD


----------



## Headbanger79 (6. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Knapp 750 Euro mit Versand. Nope, I'm out.




Dito, ganz so weit geht meine Zocker Leidenschaft dann doch nicht.


----------



## Phone (6. Januar 2016)

In dem anderen Artikel stand  "oberhalb von 350 Euro...." und subventioniert.
Würde gern wissen was das gerät ohne die Sub. von Facebook  kosten würde?!


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (6. Januar 2016)

och wie gut dass mir dass so etwas von Egal ist!!! Ich hab das Teil nie gemocht und wünsche diesen Produkt den Untergang!


----------



## Luzzifus (6. Januar 2016)

Ist halt der Dollarpreis mehr oder weniger 1:1 in € umgerechnet (was bei aktuellem Kurs relativ fair ist) plus Mehrwertsteuer in Deutschland.
Ich hab ganz schön geschluckt als ich den Preis gesehen habe, aber was muss das muss. =/
Die HTC Vive ist aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht interessant für mich und somit auch keine Alternative.

Das Ziel, die breite Masse damit zu erreichen, verfehlen sie mit diesem Preis aber ganz klar. Dass da die meisten das Handtuch werfen kann ich absolut verstehen.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (6. Januar 2016)

Überteuert , abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2016)

Oculus VR @ Kickstarter schrieb:
			
		

> We can’t commit to a particular number yet but our goal is to deliver  the highest quality virtual reality experience at a price that all  gamers (and their parents) can afford.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2016)

Das ist schon ne DEUTLICH mehr, als ich mir erhofft hatte. Seltsam finde ich vor allem, dass es lt. einem User im offiziellen Forum scheinbar auch in Schweden 699 Euro ohne Versand kostet. Und Schweden hat 6% Mehrwertsteuer mehr, als wir. Scheinbar berechnet Oculus hier den gleichen Preis für alle Länder in Europa. Ich hoffe mal, das ist nur ein Fehler, der noch korrigiert wird, ich fürchte aber, das das nicht so sein wird  Ich warte erstmal ab. Eigentlich wollte ich ja sofort bestellen, aber  unter'm Strich sind das 250 Euro mehr, als ich dafür eingeplant hatte.




Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> och wie gut dass mir dass so etwas von Egal ist!!! Ich hab das Teil nie gemocht und wünsche diesen Produkt den Untergang!



Wenn ich allem, was ich nicht mag, den Untergang wünschen würde, wären ziemlich viele Menschen unglücklich und arbeitslos.


----------



## Grolt (6. Januar 2016)

Da werden wohl einige auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt werden. ^^ Hab schon mit einem ähnlichen Preis gerechnet.


----------



## ten10 (6. Januar 2016)

Ist mir jetzt doch zu viel. Mein DK2 reicht mir noch für ein bisserl Quatsch damit zu machen. Elite bekomm ich damit leider nicht mehr zum laufen (Windows 10 - es soll eine Möglichkeit geben, hab's probiert, will bei mir aber einfach nicht laufen - egal).
Egal, ich warte jetzt mal ein Jährchen ab, was Erstens noch von Anderen kommt, Zweitens muss zuerst auch mal eine gescheite Basis an Software (Anwendungen, Experiences, Spiele) erscheinen, für welche es auch wert sein wird, hier soviel Geld zu investieren. 
Kommt auch noch dazu, daß man evtl. auch nicht mehr die passende PC-Hardware hat und dort auch noch zusätzlich investieren müsste, um für das teure Teil CV1 überhaupt eine gescheite Plattform zu stellen.
Auf der Pre-Order Seite kann man ja noch eine Software laden, welche den eigenen PC auf passende Hardware checkt und da wurde mein älterer i7-2600 angemeckert, ich sollte hier doch besser einen neuen i5 und höher nutzen ... naja.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (6. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auf Facebook und hier die Kommentare durchgelesen und praktisch fast überall hört man zu teuer und fehlende Optionen ob man nun mit oder ohne Gameplay oder anderes Zubehör möchte.
Der € zu $ unterschied ist auch total übertrieben, vom Preis mal ganz ausgenommen nicht mal in der nähe vom Versprochenen 300 bis 400 $ wenn ich mich recht entsinne am Anfang.
Lucky hat sich mit dieser Aussage wohl selbst ins knie geschossen. 
Wenn man überlegt was für Preise bei Geräten von Fernsehern, Mobiltelefonen oder Bildschirmen die aktuell oder neu sind vertrieben wird, wird doch wohl auch verstehen das nun mal sowas seinen Preis hat. 

War mal nicht davon die rede das dass gerät im 1Q erscheinen sollte ?  oder nur die Pre-order ?
Denn Auslieferung  Mai wäre dann doch mitte 2Q.
zumindest kann man sich jetzt den ganzen Hype hintersich lassen und wieder an die Tagesordnung gehen. zumindest sobal der HTC Vive raus kommt auf ein schönes Battle freuen.


----------



## TheDuffman (6. Januar 2016)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Kriegen die Backer eigentlich ihr Geld zurück? Denn wenn ich mich recht entsinne sagten die "Die Kundenversion wird in etwa so teuer wie das zweite DevKit..." ist ja dann doch fast doppelt so teuer...



Die Kickstarter-Backer bekommen ein Headset umsonst. Gabs gestern auch eine Meldung zu.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Die Kickstarter-Backer bekommen ein Headset umsonst. Gabs gestern auch eine Meldung zu.


 wie viel mussten die denn mindestens beisteuern?


----------



## pyrobahne (6. Januar 2016)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Wow...hätte eher mit 400-500 € gerechnet - aber 750€? Haben die noch alle Latten am Zaun? Wird wohl kein Verkaufsschlager werden lol.



Ich ebenfalls! Bei mir war 600€ das Limit, aber 741€ ??
Palmer hat mir heute richtig den Abend versaut!
Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass man die zum diesjährigen Weihnachtsgeschäft bei amazon Deutschland für 600€ bekommt...

P.S.: Warum habe ich eigenlich letzte Woche meine DK2 in ebay vertickert???   *heul*


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Januar 2016)

699€? Ich rieche einen Laden-Hüter, trotz Hype. 

Zumindest im ersten Jahr bis zum ersten Preissturz. Das ist so ziemlich das doppelte von dem was ich bereit wäre auszugeben, zumindest solange es keine/kaum System-Seller dafür gibt


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 699€? Ich rieche einen Laden-Hüter, trotz Hype.
> 
> Zumindest im ersten Jahr bis zum ersten Preissturz.



naja, genug Technikverrückte kaufen ja auch Monitore für 600-800€ oder ne GTX 980 Ti für 700€ - warum dann nicht ne VR-Brille? Man könnte dann ein Bild des teuren Monitors reinprojezieren und sich damit den Monitorkauf sparen...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Januar 2016)

Autsch! Hat aber auch etwas Gutes. Ich stehe dem Thema VR wieder nüchtern gegenüber.


----------



## Luzzifus (6. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ... zumindest solange es keine/kaum System-Seller dafür gibt


Für Simulationsfans gibts die durchaus (Rennspiele/Flugsimulationen etc.). Ist auch für mich der Grund gewesen, mit Zähneknirschen auf den Preorder-Button zu klicken.. Aber hast schon recht, ein Verkaufsschlager wird es zu dem Preis garantiert nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2016)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> War mal nicht davon die rede das dass gerät im 1Q erscheinen sollte ?  oder nur die Pre-order ?
> Denn Auslieferung  Mai wäre dann doch mitte 2Q.



die erste tranche soll im märz rausgehen.


----------



## Luzzifus (6. Januar 2016)

Genauer gesagt am 28. März.


----------



## theking2502 (6. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie viel mussten die denn mindestens beisteuern?



Laut der Meldung haben alle, die 300 USD, oder mehr, bei Kickstarte beigesteuert haben, eine gratis bekomm. 300 USD war das mindeste um das erste DevKit zu bekommen. Ich denke um das ein wenig aufzufangen ist der Preis so hoch. Das heißt alle zahlen mehr, damit die Gratisexemplare finanziert werden können.

Ich glaube viele (so liest sich das auf deren FB Seite) regen sich weniger darüber auf, dass der Preis so hoch ist (jede neue Technologie kostet am Anfang viel) sondern eher, dass die vor einem Jahr noch sagten "Es wird zwischen 200 und 400 USD kosten".
Und dann noch diese arrogante Aussage "Ohne FB würde es über 1000 USD kosten" ist halt ein schlag ins Gesicht. So was würde man halt von Firmen wie EA erwarten, aber nicht von jemand, der ohne die Hilfe der potentiellen Käufer sein Traum hätte nicht verwirklichen können.

Ich denke, dass die Vive auch in dem Preis liegen wird, aber dann halt mit Controllern. 

Und mal ehrlich, fast jeder hat einen Xbox Controller bei sich zu Hause. Den hätten sie sich also auch sparen können...


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Januar 2016)

Kostet 599 US-Dollar, was beim aktuellen Wechselkurs 557€ sind. 42€ versand sind für die Paketgröße auch OK, aber wo kommen dies Letzten 100€ her die wir draufzahlen sollen?? Das sind doch nicht "nur" Steuern.
Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass das doch recht weit von einem Non-Profit Produkt ist, wovon irgendwann mal die Rede war und mit so 300-400 Dollar spekuliert wurde...


----------



## TheDuffman (6. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie viel mussten die denn mindestens beisteuern?



Nur $300. Im Rückblick ein ziemliches Schnäppchen.


----------



## Luzzifus (6. Januar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> ..., aber wo kommen dies Letzten 100€ her die wir draufzahlen sollen?? Das sind doch nicht "nur" Steuern.


19% Mehrwertsteuer bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer oder wie das heißt. Kommt insgesamt auf 663€ oder so wenn mans nach aktuellem Kurs ausrechnet.


----------



## theking2502 (6. Januar 2016)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> 19% Mehrwertsteuer bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer oder wie das heißt. Kommt insgesamt auf 663€ oder so wenn mans nach aktuellem Kurs ausrechnet.



+Verpackung+Hype+ihr dürft dankbar sein das wir nur so wenig wollen, so kommen die restlichen 90 Euro zusammen xD


----------



## powerhaze (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn bei den 699€ wenigstens noch das Oculus Touch dabei gewesen wäre hätt ich mir das Teil gegönnt aber so....da investier ich das Geld lieber in ne zweite 980Ti da hat man denke ich mehr von. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das man mit dem Teil sicher nicht so lange zocken kann als wenn man nur vorm Monitor sitzt (Nackenschmerzen, Motionsickness usw.) und um die immersion vollständig zu machen ist das oculus Touch pflicht wie ich finde...dafür werden dann sicher aber auch nochmal 199€ aufgerufen.


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Januar 2016)

IchAG747 schrieb:


> Sorte, so noch "nein danke". Dann warte ich mal auf die HTC Hive



Me, too!


----------



## Sayaka (6. Januar 2016)

Vom Geld her ist es mir zwar ziemlich egal, aber die Tatsache dass der Preis so dermaßen von den Versprechungen abweicht macht meine bis jetzt immer gute Meinung zur Rift ziemlich zunichte.  Damit und mit den hohen Hardwareanforderungen richten sie sich entgegen den anfänglichen Aussagen eindeutig nicht mehr an alle Gamer.
Bin gespannt wie jetzt die Vive und PSVR ins Rennen gehen werden.


----------



## billy336 (6. Januar 2016)

Interessant wäre es für mich nur, wenn ich es mir vorher ausleihen könnte um zu testen obs mir was taugt, und was für Games damit funktionieren oder noch dafür erscheinen. Davor interessiert es mich nen Käse. 700€ für die Katze im Sack kriegen se von mir nicht... Für 600€ krieg ich nen 40 Zoll UHD-Monitor und da weiss ich, da laufen alle games mit, sowohl alte als auch neue...


----------



## Saji (6. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich halte den Preis von 599 Dollar [...] zwar angesichts [...] der Tatsache, dass für ein Smartphone schon mehr auf den Tisch gelegt wird für nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn auch sehr teuer [...]



Die Sache ist die... mein Smartphone nutze ich täglich, mehrfach, den ganzen Tag lang. Anrufe, Mails, WhatsApp, SMS, Surfen, Fotos... und was kann das Oculus Rift bieten? Kein eigenständiges Gerät, im Gegenteil, es setzt sogar noch einen 1000€+ PC voraus.  Mir war irgendwie schon klar, dass das Ding am Ende bei so 600 bis 700 Euro ankommt; subventioniert durch Facebook wohlgemerkt. Allerdings ist das Ding halt am Ende genau eines: ein teures Gimmick mit wenig praktischem Nutzen.


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Januar 2016)

ten10 schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt doch zu viel. Mein DK2 reicht mir noch für ein bisserl Quatsch damit zu machen. Elite bekomm ich damit leider nicht mehr zum laufen (Windows 10 - es soll eine Möglichkeit geben, hab's probiert, will bei mir aber einfach nicht laufen - egal).
> Egal, ich warte jetzt mal ein Jährchen ab, was Erstens noch von Anderen kommt, Zweitens muss zuerst auch mal eine gescheite Basis an Software (Anwendungen, Experiences, Spiele) erscheinen, für welche es auch wert sein wird, hier soviel Geld zu investieren.
> Kommt auch noch dazu, daß man evtl. auch nicht mehr die passende PC-Hardware hat und dort auch noch zusätzlich investieren müsste, um für das teure Teil CV1 überhaupt eine gescheite Plattform zu stellen.
> Auf der Pre-Order Seite kann man ja noch eine Software laden, welche den eigenen PC auf passende Hardware checkt und da wurde mein älterer i7-2600 angemeckert, ich sollte hier doch besser einen neuen i5 und höher nutzen ... naja.



Mit einem Dev-Kit bekommst du doch sowieso die Consumer-Variante kostenlos...


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Januar 2016)

Schade. Da ich mein System Im Frühling aufbessern werde, hatte ich über die Oculus nachgedacht, aber bei dem Preis bin ich raus.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2016)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die... mein Smartphone nutze ich täglich, mehrfach, den ganzen Tag lang. Anrufe, Mails, WhatsApp, SMS, Surfen, Fotos...



Was ein 100 Euro-Smartphone auch kann. Eine entsprechend günstige Alternative zu Oculus Rift gibt es höchstens mit Google Cardboard, dahinter steckt aber auch eigentlich nur ein teures Smartphone.


----------



## Hasselrot (6. Januar 2016)

Ich wollt eh warten, wegen Kinderkrankheiten und so 
In 1-2 Jahren ist das Teil entweder billiger und optimierter - oder wegen mangelnden Interesses wieder von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich mir überlege wie viel Musikequipment ich mir für 750 bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen kaufen kann... bye bye OR. Ich hätte sie nur für Star Citizen gekauft um einen Jugendtraum aus der Wing Commander Zeit zu erfüllen, aber dann eben erst in ein paar Jahren  (mal schauen wie teuer OR/VIVE sind wenn SC rauskommt ; ) )


----------



## Saji (6. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Was ein 100 Euro-Smartphone auch kann.



Richtig, stimmt schon. Allerdings braucht ein 100 Euro Smartphone auch dementsprechend lange bzw. ist spürbar langsamer. Mir ging's aber eher darum, dass die Rift viel kostet aber wenig kann, im Gegensatz zu einem gleichteuren Smartphone, das komplett eigenständig daherkommt. Das eine ist eben ein kostspieliger Luxusartikel, das andere sündhaft teure Peipherie. Was was ist, darfst du dir jetzt selber aussuchen.


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, genug Technikverrückte kaufen ja auch Monitore für 600-800€ oder ne GTX 980 Ti für 700€ - warum dann nicht ne VR-Brille? Man könnte dann ein Bild des teuren Monitors reinprojezieren und sich damit den Monitorkauf sparen...



Nun, weil diese Monitore oder GPUs kein absolute neue Technik sind und auch schon am Mark etabliert sind...
Bei einer GTX980 ti weiß man, was man bekommt, bei einer VR-Brille nicht unbedingt.
Zu teuer um einen neuen Mark der keine exclusive Community sein soll aufzubauen!


----------



## Seegurkensalat (6. Januar 2016)

Spielt Sony sehr gut in die Karten, die haben ja sicher extra mit ihrer Preisverkündung gewartet und nun rechne ich mit 399 statt meiner ursprünglich vermuteten 299 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Nun, weil diese Monitore oder GPUs kein absolute neue Technik sind und auch schon am Mark etabliert sind...
> Bei einer GTX980 ti weiß man, was man bekommt, bei einer VR-Brille nicht unbedingt.
> Zu teuer um einen neuen Mark der keine exclusive Community sein soll aufzubauen!


 Der Punkt war, dass es sehr wohl immer einige "Verrückte" gibt, denen das so viel wert ist, das "beste" und "alle Möglichkeiten" zu haben. 

 Für die Massen ist aber so eine Brille bei dem Preis überhaupt nicht tauglich, ebensowenig wie es eine GTX 980 Ti ist - so eine TopKarte kaufen auch nur Enthusiasten, denen ihr Hobby das wert ist. Und wer wiederum so viel Geld für eine GTX 980 Ti + TopMonitor + TopCPU + Flaggschiff-Smartphone raushaut, der gehört wiederum zur Sorte Mensch, die vlt auch bei 700€ für ne VR-Brille zuschlagen werden. Dazu kommen einige, die vlt. zwischen nem neuen Monitor, nem neuen Smartphone und der VR-Brille schwanken, und einige von denen werden dann auch der Brille den Zuschlag geben.

Für MICH zb ist das echt nix...


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Punkt war, dass es sehr wohl immer einige "Verrückte" gibt, denen das so viel wert ist, das "beste" und "alle Möglichkeiten" zu haben.
> 
> Für die Massen ist aber so eine Brille bei dem Preis überhaupt nicht tauglich, ebensowenig wie es eine GTX 980 Ti ist - so eine TopKarte kaufen auch nur Enthusiasten, denen ihr Hobby das wert ist. Und wer wiederum so viel Geld für eine GTX 980 Ti + TopMonitor + TopCPU + Flaggschiff-Smartphone raushaut, der gehört wiederum zur Sorte Mensch, die vlt auch bei 700€ für ne VR-Brille zuschlagen werden.



Hm, seh ich anderst. Es gibt, denke ich, doch noch eine Gruppe Leute, die eine GTX980ti kaufen würde, weil sie wissen was sie kaufen. Bei der VR zum ähnlichen Preis dann aber doch skeptisch werden.
Ich meine, mein PC würde VR locken verkraften. Hab mir ne GTX980 kurz nach Release gekauft... von OR lass ich aber die Finger weg.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Hm, seh ich anderst. Es gibt, denke ich, doch noch eine Gruppe Leute, die eine GTX980ti kaufen würde, weil sie wissen was sie kaufen. Bei der VR zum ähnlichen Preis dann aber doch skeptisch werden.
> Ich meine, mein PC würde VR locken verkraften. Hab mir ne GTX980 kurz nach Release gekauft... von OR lass ich aber die Finger weg.


 ich sag doch: "die VIELLEICHT..."  und "einige Verrückte"... natürlich gibt es auch einen Haufen Leute, die ne 980 ti kaufen, aber denen die Brille zu viel des Guten ist. Aber DIE, die überhaupt in Frage kommen, dürften vor allem Leute sein, die auch für andere Technikartikel viel Geld ausgeben ohne sich da nen Riesenkopf um Preis-Leistung zu machen.


----------



## theking2502 (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, ist das wahrscheinlich gar nicht wirklich der richtige Preis, sondern eher ein "Wie schröpfen die Enthusiasten, die immer sofort alles haben wollen, und wenn dann die Verkaufszahlen runter gehen, gehen wir zum richtigen Preis."-Preis

Bedenkt mal, was man vor 8 Jahren für 720p Fernseher mit einer Diagonalen von 80cm bezahlt hat. Da war man locker mit 500 oder 600 Euro dabei! Und heute bekommt man für den Preis 124cm Diagonale in FullHD und SmartTV und T/C/S dazu.
Viele neue Technik ist am Anfang unsagbar teuer (zum Beispiel Blu-Ray Player) und kosten nach ein paar Jahren nur noch einen Bruchteil.

Vielleicht regen wir uns absolut unnötig auf. Denn momentan ist ja auch noch keine Konkurrenz in Sicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

LOL man habe ich gelacht 

"Wird n bisschen mehr als 300€"... ähm... jo na klar einfach mal so  das doppelte für uns 

Bei dem was da an Inhalt und Technik geboten wird eine Zumutung.
Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch dass die Vive ebenfalls für max. 700 € zu holen geben wird dann hat Oculus Rift auf ganzer Linie versagt und die Vive wird als Sieger  zu Release hervorgehen.

Bitte HTC und Valve. Schmeißt das Ding so bilig wie möglich auf den Markt....

Oculus Rift... über 700€ ... das ich nicht lache  Irgendwann kommt noch VR Controller dazu für +100€.... joa läuft bei denen.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte HTC und Valve. Schmeißt das Ding so bilig wie möglich auf den Markt....



Die Qualität darf aber nicht auf der Strecke bleiben, weil ein Klump für 300 EUR nutzt einem dann auch nichts.
Ich warte jetzt erst mal die Releases und Tests ab. Aber für 700 EUR geb ich mich nicht mit "ist ganz ok" zufrieden, da muss dann wirklich alles passen.
Da will ich dann ein superscharfes, hochauflösendes Bild und keine unscharfen Pixel...


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte HTC und Valve. Schmeißt das Ding so bilig wie möglich auf den Markt.....



999 dollar...mark my words...


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 999 dollar...mark my words...



Ich sag  es mal so. Realistisch gesehen hast du recht weil viel mehr Inhalt und viel bessere Hardware angeboten wird.
Dennoch haben sie jetzt genug Zeit um von Oculus Rifts Pre Order Aktion zu lernen und ggf. zu reagieren.

Es würde rein gar nix bringen die Vive für 1000€ zu verkaufen weil sie noch weniger Leute kaufen würden, als es ohnehin bei Oculus Rift schon der Fall wäre.
Da hilft auch das bessere Gesamtpaket leider nicht viel.

Wenn sie die Vive .... sagen wir mal... so... maximal 800€ anbieten würden dann würden sie P/L mäßig viel besser dastehen und die meisten würden lieber die Vive holen weil sie fast den gleichen Preis hat.

Hach schon lustig... selbst meine anfänglichen 500 - 600€ Preisvorstellungen wurden von der inhaltsarmen Oculus Rift zerstört 
Jetzt muss man abwarten wie HTC und Valve darauf reagieren... Könnte ja fast ein ähnliches Spektakel geben wie Xbone vs PS4.

Ein identischer Preis wäre ein Stich ins Herz für Oculus Rift.


----------



## Bulldog73 (6. Januar 2016)

Hatte echt grosse Hoffnungen in dieses Gerät gesteckt.  Für das Geld keufe ich mir lieber eine neue Graka
und bleibe beim klassischen Gameplay. SCHADE


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

Bulldog73 schrieb:


> Hatte echt grosse Hoffnungen in dieses Gerät gesteckt.  Für das Geld keufe ich mir lieber eine neue Graka
> und bleibe beim klassischen Gameplay. SCHADE



Für das Geld kann ich mir absolute High-End Hardware kaufen die mich die nächsten 3~Jahre ohne jegliche FPS Verluste @ Ultra Details begleiten wird 
750€ für sowas? Ne danke. 750€ für die Vive hätte ich schon eher verstanden aber für dieses Paket hier sind das locker 150€ zu viel.

Edit.ups
Meinte locker 250€ zu viel.


----------



## nigra (6. Januar 2016)

DER Preis für DIESE Technik, die nichtmal FullHD pro Auge bietet? Und dann wird noch von Subventionen geredet? Das kauf ich denen nichtmal ansatzweise ab. Und das in jeglicher Hinsicht. Hier wurde doch eine enorme Gewinnspanne aufgeschlagen. Das Gerät bietet weder anständigen Content (Spiele, Filme, Programme) noch vernünftige High End Hardware, noch den Controller, der sich ja noch in Entwicklung befindet. Für diesen utopischen Preis erwartet man aber genau das alles und selbst dann wäre der Preis noch viel zu hoch. Ich sehe da einen riesigen Flop auf Oculus zurollen.


----------



## Tek1978 (6. Januar 2016)

Entschuldigt ich musste als ich gerade nachschauen wollte wegen Vorbestellen erstmal lachen.

Für ca. 400 hätte ich Sie gekauft, aber das grenzt ja schon an verar....

Es war bis jetzt aktuell nie die rede das es so hoch angesetzt wird. War nicht deren Traum, VR für jedermann ?

Wenn die jetzt schon soviel kostet, was wird dann die HTC kosten die ja glaub es wahren 500 im Gespräch gehandelt werden ?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Januar 2016)

Ist doch klar daß brandneues erst einmal teuer ist. Wer Erstkunde ist muß erst einmal bezahlen. Ist wie bei den ersten 4K TV-Geräten oder den ersten Flachbild-TV etc. pp. Wartet mal ein paar Jahre. Dann kostet die Technik maximal noch die Hälfte. Und sooo lange kann ich auch noch warten. Zumal kompatible Software erst einmal im großen Stil erscheinen muß. Wegen 2-3 Spielen die VR drauf haben das Teil kaufen ?

Und wenn OR für das Teil knapp 700 EUR verlangt frag ich mich wie dann der Preis für die Vive aussehen wird. Wenn Vive jetzt mit mal gesponnen 500 EUR um die Ecke kommen würde und das mit dem momentanen technischen Vorteil würde ich mich vor lachen kugeln.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

Das Problem ist ja dass Oculus VR unbedingt mit einem niedrigem Preis für viel Hype sorgen wollten.
Jeder der sich da ein wenig ausgekannt hat, hatte seine Aussagen sofort als blödsinniges PR erkannt.

Ich hätte ja noch mit nüchternen 400€ gerechnet (aufjedenfall unter 500€ bei dem was sie hier anbieten wollen)
aber 750€? Nein das ist gerade einfach mal so das doppelte was "versprochen" wurde.

Die hätten Vive unglaublich in den Rücken fallen können wenn sie ihre OR für unter 500€ verkauft hätten aber genau diese Chance haben sie hier total verspielt.
Bei der Vive wusste man von anfang an dass es ein teures Spielzeug wird und offizielle  Aussagen wie "Premium Bereich" haben ganz klar und deutlich gesagt dass es locker ab 600€ kosten wird.

Oculus will einen Premium Preis und bietet kein Premium Paket. Das ist das Problem an dieser Sache.. Wer ist daran Schuld? Ganz offensichtlich spielt die Börse und Facebook eine wichtige Rolle würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Tek1978 (6. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist doch klar daß brandneues erst einmal teuer ist. Wer Erstkunde ist muß erst einmal bezahlen. Ist wie bei den ersten 4K TV-Geräten oder den ersten Flachbild-TV etc. pp. Wartet mal ein paar Jahre. Dann kostet die Technik maximal noch die Hälfte. Und sooo lange kann ich auch noch warten. Zumal kompatible Software erst einmal im großen Stil erscheinen muß. Wegen 2-3 Spielen die VR drauf haben das Teil kaufen ?



Ja da hast Du recht, aber hast Du ehrlich damit gerechnet? Ich war jetzt frei schon überrascht als ich das jetzt sah.

Ich mein die ganzen "Fachzeitschriften" haben da ja was den Preis angeht ziemlich in Klo gegriffen.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Januar 2016)

https://twitter.com/PalmerLuckey/status/684809421675872256


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ja da hast Du recht, aber hast Du ehrlich damit gerechnet? Ich war jetzt frei schon überrascht als ich das jetzt sah.
> 
> Ich mein die ganzen "Fachzeitschriften" haben da ja was den Preis angeht ziemlich in Klo gegriffen.


Weil Fachzeitschriften nur selten  kritisch sind um den Leser nicht zu sehr zu verärgern.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Januar 2016)

Ich hab erst einmal mit gar nichts gerechnet. Auch irgendwelche Spekulationen waren mir da echt zu heiß. Das ist ja eine brandneue Technik. Aber momentan scheint die Vive hier echt einen Vorteil zu haben (Kamera für außen, Bewegungsoption etc. pp.). Wenn sie preislich nicht allzu weit nach oben abdriftet. Sprich 800, maximal 900 EUR würde ich als realistisch ansehen im Hinblick auf den Begriff "Premium". Wenn jetzt Vive aber mit einem Kampfpreis käme (Preislevel OR oder gar minimal tiefer) hätte OR die erste Runde schon verloren.


----------



## Tek1978 (6. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil Fachzeitschriften nur selten  kritisch sind um den Leser nicht zu sehr zu verärgern.



Jap auch wahr. 

Es ist halt irgendwie eine harte Nummer,  Wochen, Monate und Jahre(?) wurde immer wieder erzählt das die das Ding für 300$ raushauen (War das nicht so ein Kickstarter versprechen?)

Gut klar damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, der Preis war schon ziemlich schmal. Ich ging immer so von ca. 450 aus. Aber das ist jetzt schon, wie soll ich sagen, ne lustige? dreiste? keine Ahnung ... Nummer


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Jap auch wahr.
> 
> Es ist halt irgendwie eine harte Nummer,  Wochen, Monate und Jahre(?) wurde immer wieder erzählt das die das Ding für 300$ raushauen



Na wer das tatsächlich abgekauft hat ist einfach nur naiv.. tut mir leid ^^

Allein schon weil die Samsung Gear VR so viel gekostet hat, war es einfach nur logisch und selbsterklärend dass die Oculus VR nie und nimma 300€ kosten wird.

Dass sie aber gleich über 700€ kostet hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet 
Dachte immer dass die Vive locker 700€ kosten könnte weil sie  die bessere Harware besitzt.. aber dieses Ding hier? Ohne VR Controller? lächerlich.

Ich hoffe dass sich dieser Preis einzig und allein wegen der chaotischen und langatmigen Entwicklung so ergeben hat.
Spätestens bei der Vives Preisvorstellung wissen wir wie viel dieser Spaß im Schnitt ungefähr zu kosten hat.


----------



## Tek1978 (6. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na wer das tatsächlich abgekauft hat ist einfach nur naiv.. tut mir leid ^^
> 
> Allein schon weil die Samsung Gear VR so viel gekostet hat, war es einfach nur logisch und selbsterklärend dass die Oculus VR nie und nimma 300€ kosten wird.
> 
> ...



So seh ich das auch.

Wie gesagt 450 hielt ich für einen Fairen Preis bei dem was geboten wird. Aber so, nö nö ^^


----------



## Pirce1178 (6. Januar 2016)

Ich denke auch 450-500€ all inclusive (also shipping usw.) wäre es wohl den meisten, auch mir, Wert gewesen. 750€ ist in keiner Weise akzeptabel. Wenn die Vive für 800€ kommt ist die Oculus schon raus..


----------



## Oldtown1983 (6. Januar 2016)

Es wird mir zu oft argumentiert das man bei dem Preis kein Gewinn machen würde ... ich halte es für eine Unwahrheit. Wer die Entwicklungskosten im Überblick hat, die Community immer wieder mit Preisversprechen im Bereich der 300-400$ lockt, nur um dann mal eben fast das doppelte daraus zu machen ist in meinen Augen nicht sehr glaubwürdig. 
Da hat jemand dicke Dollarzeichen in den Augen ... ich bin auch sehr von der Technologie angetan und habe meinen PC auch schon entsprechend angefangen vorzubereiten. Es fehlt nur noch die neue nvidia-Generation. Aber Oculus ist für mich erstmal raus. Jetzt möchte ich erstmal Zahlen und Fakten im Test sehen ... Die Pokern ganz schön hoch.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Januar 2016)

Fragwürdige Entscheidung Spiele und einen für viele obsoleten xbox Controller mit zu bundeln, da hätte man den einen oder anderen Euro sparen können, um den Preis attraktiver zu machen, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, welcher Preis versprochen wurde.

Auch schießen sie sich mit release im Mai ganz schön ins Bein, weil das Vive sogar vorher rauskommt.

Ich warte Vive und Tests ab. Wenn es überragend wird, habe ich kein Problem 2500€ +  für VR und Monster PC auszugeben. 
Unser Hobby ist immer noch recht billig. Für Warhammer zahlt ein Kollege für mir für eine Figur schon mal 6000€. Modellbau, viele Sportarten - alles teurer als PC gaming.

Ich hoffe die VRs kannibalisieren sich nicht, indem Spiele nur für das eine oder das andere Set verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## rstaar (6. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich sag doch: "die VIELLEICHT..."  und "einige Verrückte"... natürlich gibt es auch einen Haufen Leute, die ne 980 ti kaufen, aber denen die Brille zu viel des Guten ist. Aber DIE, die überhaupt in Frage kommen, dürften vor allem Leute sein, die auch für andere Technikartikel viel Geld ausgeben ohne sich da nen Riesenkopf um Preis-Leistung zu machen.



Ich bin einer dieser Verrückten mit einer 980ti und bin mir im Klaren darüber, dass die Preis-Leistungsempfehlung in Sachen Grafikkarte eklatant anders aussieht. Aber dennoch mache ich mir Gedanken bei jedem Kauf, und bei dem angedachten Preis für die Brille ist es des Guten einfach zuviel. Dazu ist mir der Nutzen einfach zu gering.


----------



## dohderbert (6. Januar 2016)

ich bin auch extrem enttäuscht... OR wird nicht gekauft! Hoffen auf Vive :/


----------



## leckmuschel (6. Januar 2016)

erstmal auf vive warten. neuer rechner kommt sowieso mit der neuen nvidia generation und der neuen intel cpu. der preis ist bezahlbar, aber doch schon ein zweifel wert. die vive hat jedoch die bessere technik. da wirds am ende eher leichter als schwerer, sich zu entscheiden.


----------



## USA911 (6. Januar 2016)

Warum werden nur Singel Core Processoren unterstützt aber keine Multicore? Leistungstechnisch ist mein i7 stärker als der i5 der Empfohlen wird?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Warum werden nur Singel Core Processoren unterstützt aber keine Multicore? Leistungstechnisch ist mein i7 stärker als der i5 der Empfohlen wird?



Offenbar fehlen dem Erkennungsprogramm einige ältere Hardware, die aber trotzdem funktionieren sollte. Letztendlich kommt es auch auf die Systemanforderungen der Spiele an, die gespielt werden sollen. Die empfohlenden Anforderungen sollen wohl sicherstellen, das die beiden mitgelieferten Spiele optimal funktionieren. Wenn du aber ältere Spiele mit VR Unterstützung (z. B. Half Life 2 oder Live for Speed) spielen willst, dann wirst du dafür auch keine aktuelle Highend-Hardware brauchen. Die Anforderungen werden da aber natürlich trotzdem höher sein, als wenn du z. B. mit 60 fps auf nem 1080p Monitor spielen würdest.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

Anscheinend wurde die Auslieferung von Oculus Rift auf Mai verschoben?! 

Oculus Rift is "obscenely cheap" for high-end VR, co-founder says - PC Gamer

RIP?


----------



## DerBloP (6. Januar 2016)

ALso, ich kann nur sagen, JA es hätte 500 Euro kosten können...aber da ja jeder trottel damit zocken soll, der noch  nichtmal die Hardware hat, macht man einfach werbung im großen SStiel, und haut die Millionen an Werbe Müll oben drauf....Summa Sumarum 250 Euro mehr pro Erstkäufer....
Wer mir nicht glaubt, hört A: Morgens, Mittags und Abends kein Radio oder schaut keine Nachrichten im TV...
Wie das ganze gehypt wird, da kann nur von Werbung gesprochen werden...IM RADIO...5 mal am Tag, wie toll die Neue VR sein wird...die Leute haben nichtmal einen PC...
Naja...so sehe ich das ganze...
und am liebsten würde ich diese ganze Schauspiel mit meinen pinunsen nicht unterstützen, aber leider habe ich gerade genug Geld, und bin seit Tag X heiss auf sowas...besonders als Sim Fan...sry...ich würde ja gerne Standhalten...aber heyy, zumindest werde ich VIVES offer abwarten.


----------



## battschack (6. Januar 2016)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Die Kickstarter-Backer bekommen ein Headset umsonst. Gabs gestern auch eine Meldung zu.



Nur die im jahr 2012 etwas abgedrückt haben bekommen eine oder nicht?


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Januar 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Nur die im jahr 2012 etwas abgedrückt haben bekommen eine oder nicht?



Auf der einen Seite ist das eine tolle Geste von OVR.

Auf der anderen Seite hingegen scheint es mir wie eine teils  verzweifelte Aktion um überhaupt ausreichend Nutzer zum Release zu haben.
Schön für alle die diese Brille nachträglich doch noch umsonst bekommen (denn das ist reine Kulanz so wie ich das sehe) . Wenn sie diese Dankbarkeit von Anfang an geplant und nach außen hin kommuniziert hätten, dann hätten viel mehr Leute 
die DK1 für 300€ vorbestellt.

Wie gesagt.. schaut eher so aus als würden sie diese Aktion nur machen um die alten DK1 (oder welche Gruppe auch immer) von Anfang an mit an Bord zu haben weil über 600€ einfach zu krass ist nur um an die finale Version zu kommen.


----------



## battschack (6. Januar 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es für mich nur, wenn ich es mir vorher ausleihen könnte um zu testen obs mir was taugt, und was für Games damit funktionieren oder noch dafür erscheinen. Davor interessiert es mich nen Käse. 700€ für die Katze im Sack kriegen se von mir nicht... Für 600€ krieg ich nen 40 Zoll UHD-Monitor und da weiss ich, da laufen alle games mit, sowohl alte als auch neue...



Ja in full hd auflösung laufen sogut wie alle, aber ob sie in uhd auflösung noch spielbar sind?


----------



## DerBloP (6. Januar 2016)

Achja, und dass die Europäer wiedermal den Amis ihren Konsum unterstützen müssen, indem wir mehr bezahlen dürfen, ist für mich auch nichts neues...nicht anders funktioniert das System, kann mir wer erzählen wwas er will....


----------



## KiIlBiIl (6. Januar 2016)

Naja, irgendjemand muss doch Zuckerbergs Spenden Finanzieren...


----------



## danthe (6. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurde die Auslieferung von Oculus Rift auf Mai verschoben?!
> 
> Oculus Rift is "obscenely cheap" for high-end VR, co-founder says - PC Gamer
> 
> RIP?



Was das wieder für ein Top-Journalismus von PC Gamer ist muss ich mich fragen... Das Rift wird ab dem 28. März ausgeliefert. Da aber schon enorm viele vorbestellt haben, wird dein ETA, wenn du es dir jetzt in den Warenkorb legen würdest, bei Mai liegen. 
Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel im Moment bei April, da vor dem Versand nichts berechnet wird kann ich mir zudem gut vorstellen, dass sehr viele sich präventiv einen Platz sichern und dann mal sehen, was HTC/Valve oder Sony auspacken, später aufzurücken ist also wahrscheinlich. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2016)

Der Hype-Train auf /r/oculus ist entgleist und die Leute rasten aus...


----------



## ten10 (6. Januar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Mit einem Dev-Kit bekommst du doch sowieso die Consumer-Variante kostenlos...



Falsch - ich habe eine DK2 - keine Kickstarter-DK1 - und nur diese sind die Unterstützer der ersten Stunde und bekommen ein CV1 geschenkt.


----------



## USA911 (6. Januar 2016)

Wie sehen die Technischen Daten bitte aus? Hab da noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## sadira (6. Januar 2016)

da würd ich mir wohl eher ne gebrauchte dk2 rift holen, die hat neu glaub ich 350 gekostet, warum nun das doppelte ?

Also zu dem Preis können sie VR als neusten trend so ziemlich knicken, hatte so um die 400 € gehoft..


----------



## Malifurion (7. Januar 2016)

War ja klar oder? Der Preis wundert mich nicht. Man will ja "Geld" verdienen. Wem es zu teuer ist, kann sich nach Vorgängerversionen erkundigen. Ich schau, dass ich eine für Forschungszwecke ermäßigt bekomme.  Aber normalerweise is das doch so wie bei den Blue Ray Playern und sonstigem Gedöns: Alles erst sau Teuer zur Markterscheinung. Danach wirds "bezahlbar". Einfach bisschen warten. Man weiß sowiso nicht was VR dieses Jahr so alles anrichtet. Ob es die Videospielbranche, oder gar die Filmbranche umkrempelt, das steht noch in den Sternen. Und so lange das so ist, braucht man sich um einen Kauf - gar eine Vorbestellung - eher weniger bemühen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Version auch noch ihre Kinderkrankheiten hat


----------



## USA911 (7. Januar 2016)

Wobei ich beim dem Preis folgendes nicht verstehe:

Wir lassen die 750€ Wertneutral stehen und gehen von einem gewollten Sofortkauf aus ohne Wertung des Produktes.

Warum sind die System Vorrausetzungen so spät erst komuniziert worden? So hat man nun die 750€ plus die hohen Aufrüstkosten, die auf einen Schlag kommen. Hätte man die vor 1/2 Jahr herausgebracht hätte man damals Teil eins erneuern können und dann zum Release den Rest. So wären die Gesamtkosten (ohne Kreditfinanzierung) zwar nicht geringer aber über einen längeren Zeitraum streckbar gewesen. So sind sie jetzt einmalig fällig und der Verkauf kann dann oft erst später getätigt werden, was die Erwartungszeitraum durch den Finanzielenwartezeitraum verlängert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Januar 2016)

Es ist logisch und war vorhersehbar, dass Oculus Rift (und neue Technik zum Start generell) teurer würde als erwartet - mit weniger als 500 Euro hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet, 599 US-Dollar sind ein wenig (aber nicht viel) mehr, als ich erwartet - oder besser gesagt gewünscht - hätte, allerdings ist die ungünstige Währungsumrechnung, der teure Versand und der fehlende VR-Controller für mich der Knackpunkt. 

599 Euro wäre ich bereit zu zahlen, wenn denn statt eines für mich unnützen One-Controllers auch der Touch-Controller beiläge. Wenn der separat erscheint, Steuern und Versand oben drauf, dann kostet Oculus Rift als Gesamtpaket (mit dem Ballast des One-Controllers und zweier Spiele, auch wenn die laut Palmer nicht ins Gewicht der Preisgestaltung fallen) eben doch vielleicht gute 900 Euro. Und 900 Euro sind nicht nur dann überraschend viel, wenn man sich die früheren Aussagen des Unternehmens ins Gedächtnis ruft. PC-Aufrüstung exklusive.

Ich seh's gelassen und finde mich damit ab, dass das VR-Zeitalter zumindest für mich 2016 noch nicht anbricht, sondern vielleicht erst in paar Jahren, wenn die Technik es bis dahin schafft, wie einst versprochen erschwinglich wird und ich noch Interesse habe.


----------



## MADhase (7. Januar 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Naja, irgendjemand muss doch Zuckerbergs Spenden Finanzieren...



Zuckerberg bekommt seine ja umsonst


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2016)

Habe ja nicht erwartet das es für die preise verkaft wird wie sie erst wollten aber auch ich bin nun raus können sie behalten! Ich kann noch 2-3jahre warten bis es hinterher geworfen wird fals es dann überhaupt noch jemanden juckt so ein teil


----------



## Holyangel (7. Januar 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich, wie die die backer finanzieren 

Ich werde erstmal abwarten, bis die Konkurrenz ihre VR Sachen auf dem Markt haben, die Hardware ausgiebig getestet worden sind und ggfl die Preise etwas gefallen sind.

Ich sehe es positiv, hab heute wieder Geld gespart.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWRXyQ2vg38

Wie war das eigentlich nochmal mit dem maximalen Preis um in den Genuss von VR zu kommen?
War das nicht irgendwie eine Angabe um die 1200€ inkl. Oculus Rift?

Rechnen wir mal nach... also ein "Gaming PC" im Wert von 500€ + Oculus Rift = VR Ready Experience?
Zum Einsteigen? Really?

Na die müssen jetzt für ihre blöden PR Aussagen ne menge Shitstorm einstecken.. und das völlig zurecht ^^


----------



## Holyangel (7. Januar 2016)

Wer macht nun das Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGM-klZTdQ für die Oculus Rift?


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2016)

Man muss ehrlich sein und dennoch sagen dass die gebotene Technik selbst für 700€ eigentlich immer noch ein Schnäppchen ist. 

Hier ist einfach nur das große Problem dass Oculus VR mit ihrer PR schlichtweg gelogen haben um einen Hype zu produzieren. Es wurden falsche Hoffnungen gemacht .
Die Technik selbst ist für unter 1000€ relativ billig. Früher musste man um vielfaches mehr dafür bezahlen und man bekam dennoch nix gutes.

Aber ganz klar... der Massenmarkt wird mit so nem Preis in keinsterweise bedient. Selbst für Core Gamer ist  der Preis einfach zu hoch um sofort drauf einzusteigen.

Wenn man noch die neueste Grafik Generation abwartet + Oculus Rift dann ist man locker bei 1000€ und das ist nur die GPU + Oculus Rift.
Hinzu kommen die unzähligen USB  3.0 Plätze und mind. 8 GB Ram.

Ergo: Da muss höchstwarscheinlich auch ein neues Motherboard ran und das sind wieder locker 100€.

Ergo No.2 Für VR müsste man sich einen komplett neuen High End Rechner kaufen und wir sind dann insgesamt bei 2000€. uff....


----------



## sonntag78 (7. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab eine Brille für 20 Euro ( so ein Plastikgestell mit Schaumstoffpolsterung) und die reicht mir völlig (natürlich brauch man dafür ein gutes Smartphone) Ich kann damit sogar über eine App Pc Spiele spielen und es gibt sogar schon Bewegungssteuerungsversuche nur mit Pappe, die man sich quasi ausdrucken kann.  Also wär nicht viel Geld hat, aber ein gutes HAndy sollte sich das echt mal ansehen. Ist gut um die Zeit zu überbrücken, bis die Technik wirklich reif wird ( Sprich kein Taucherglockeneffekt also mindestens 180 Fov, ordentliches Handtracking (NIcht dieser zweifingerzuckencontroller Touch), Eyetracking  und bessere Auflösung) .  Die sollten es lieber richtig teuer machen und alle diese Punkte erfüllen, so ist es ja nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Ich frage mich auch, warum die sich nicht einfach das Finanzierungsmodell von den Smartphones abgucken, die schaffen es ja auch völlig überteuert zu verkaufen durch Ratenzahlung.


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Der Hype-Train auf /r/oculus ist entgleist und die Leute rasten aus...


_"If something’s even $600, it doesn’t matter how good it is, how great of  an experience it is — if they just can’t afford it, then it really  might as well not exist. We’re going for the mainstream, but time will  tell what the market is."_
Quelle


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Der Hype-Train auf /r/oculus ist entgleist und die Leute rasten aus...



Die Kommentare sind aber auch köstlich.  Möbel verkaufen.  Kann ich meinen 486er damit aufrüsten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2016)

Auslieferungsdatum wird mittlerweile mit Juni (!) angegeben.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2016)

Sind vielleicht auch einige Spekulanten dabei die frühe Auslieferungen dann bei Ebay überteuert verkaufen wollen.

Mich überzeugt der VR-Hype noch nicht in Gänze. Zudem müßte ich eh erst einmal aufrüsten.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Januar 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wer macht nun das Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGM-klZTdQ für die Oculus Rift?



Ich find das hier auch gelungen: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQrjxzb-3_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Januar 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> _"If something’s even $600, it doesn’t matter how good it is, how great of  an experience it is — if they just can’t afford it, then it really  might as well not exist. We’re going for the mainstream, but time will  tell what the market is."_
> Quelle



Warum der ugly? Die Nachricht ist über zwei Jahre alt ... es ist doch normal und nachvollziehbar, dass sich Kosten verändern und ggf. der Kostenrahmen explodieren kann. Allerdings, und das kreide ich OR an, hätte man das wiederum zeitnah kommunizieren können und das ist der riesige "fail" von OR, dass sie das versäumt bzw. mit Absicht ignoriert haben.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man muss ehrlich sein und dennoch sagen dass die gebotene Technik selbst für 700€ eigentlich immer noch ein Schnäppchen ist.
> 
> Hier ist einfach nur das große Problem dass Oculus VR mit ihrer PR schlichtweg gelogen haben um einen Hype zu produzieren. Es wurden falsche Hoffnungen gemacht



so seh ich das auch.
zumindest den us-preis fände ich an sich wenig dramatisch. 
das konnte und musste so erwartet werden. "neue" technik ist teuer, nix neues. 

das problem ist nur, dass was anderes "versprochen" wurde.
unter "mehr als 350 dollar" verstehen die meisten eben nicht das doppelte. 
und 700 euro (ohne vsk), wenn wir jetzt von europa reden, sind sogar mehr als das doppelte.


----------



## Soulja110 (7. Januar 2016)

haha 700 euro und dann beinahe null nennenswerter content. Danke, ich verzichte und warte auf Vive oder Morpheus. Wobei, eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dieses jahr überhaupt irgendeine VR Brille zu kaufen, außer "No Mans Sky" kommt mit Morpheus support


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2016)

Zunächst einmal meinen herzlichen Respekt an alle hier, denen es offensichtlich nicht zu blöd ist zu behaupten sie hätten genau gewusst, dass der ursprünglich kommunizierte Preisrahmen reines Marketing war und sie immer schon der Meinung waren, dass die Rift deutlich mehr kosten wird.  Zum Thema selbst kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass sich die Rift für mich mit diesem Preis disqualifiziert hat. Sicher, die prominenten Werbegesichter wie Herr Carmack werden nicht ganz billig sein, der Deal mit MS hat zwar Publicity gebracht, der unnötig beigelegte Controller wird aber auch nicht gratis sein und irgendwer muss schließlich für die blödsinnige Geste der 7500 Gratis-Geräte für die Kickstarter-Unterstützer bezahlen aber OK, wir werden sehen wie weit Facebook damit kommt.  Für die Vive wurde mal ein Preis zwischen 500 und 800 Dollar angegeben. Das würde bedeuten dass man für weniger, gleichviel oder nur wenig mehr ein technisch besseres Gerät mit deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten bekommen kann. Wer sich jetzt ein Rift bestellt, ohne den Preis der Vive zu kennen, dem fehlt wohl die ein oder andere Latte am Zaun, denn bei diesem Produkt davon auszugehen, dass man es mit Gewinn oder zum selben Preis auf ebay los wird, ... naja.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zumindest den us-preis fände ich an sich wenig dramatisch.


  Was ist am US-Preis weniger dramatsch? Dass er ohne MwSt. angegeben wird?  Würdest du das gerät in den USA kaufen, müsstest du trotzdem 660€ ohne Versand dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Januar 2016)

660 EUR oder meinst du hier Dollar?

Richtig ist, dass generell immer Nettopreise in Amerika ausgewiesen werden, z.B. die Preise bei Apple in den Präsentationen. Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen USt.-Sätzen der jeweiligen Bundesstaaten.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal meinen herzlichen Respekt an alle hier, denen es offensichtlich nicht zu blöd ist zu behaupten sie hätten genau gewusst, dass der ursprünglich kommunizierte Preisrahmen reines Marketing war und sie immer schon der Meinung waren, dass die Rift deutlich mehr kosten wird.



tja, was soll ich sagen?
ich habs eben geahnt. 
kann man mehrfach hier im forum nachlesen, dass ich von einem höheren preis ausgehe.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich erhrlich sein soll: in meine Rennausrüstung, also Playseat und diverse Lenkäder, hab ich insgesamt auch schon 1.500 Tacken gesteckt.

Der Preis wäre so in Ordnung, wenn, ja wenn ...

1. die Technik ausgereift wäre,

2. das Produkt drei, vier Jahre Bestand hätte und es

3. von vielen guten Spielen einwandfrei unterstützt würde.

Professionelle Tester werden sich das Ding wohl holen, aber ich warte noch, bis sich die Technik zurechtgeschüttelt hat. Ich muß eh nicht jeden Schnickscnack haben. So bin ich auch ohne 3D-Glotze restlos glücklich. VR würde ich schon gerne mal ausprobieren, aber ob ich's dann auch kaufe, wird die Zeit zeigen. Ich habe Geduld. Noch bin ich nicht so ganz überzeugt von dem Konzept, mir ein Brett vor den Kopf zu schnallen und mich völlig von der Außenwelt abzuschotten.


----------



## Kinorenegade (7. Januar 2016)

Warten wir mal ab, wenn die ersten Tests von VR Spielen laufen.... wenn diese dann floppen, gehen Oculus und Co entweder unter oder gehen dann erst richtig los. Aber bevor ich 700 euro ausgebe, will ich ein absolutes Hammerspiel haben. Das dürfte vermutlich dann eh erst Star Citizen sein.


----------



## smutjesmooth (7. Januar 2016)

Erstmal abwarten ob sich das Teil überhaupt auf dem Markt etabliert. Wäre ja schön Scheiße wenn man sich das Teil holt und in 1-2 Jahren verstaubt es nur noch im Karton weil es gefloppt ist. In den 90ern gab es auch schon mal Virtual Reality Brillen die sich nicht durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 660 EUR oder meinst du hier Dollar?


  Ich meine Euro. 599 Dollar sind umgerechnet 556 Euro. Darauf noch 19% sind 660 Euro.


----------



## martinsan (7. Januar 2016)

Ich denke man muss das Ganze doch noch differenzierter betrachten. Ich persönlich hatte auch mit einem Preis in der Grössenordnung gerechnet. Bei mir ist auch nicht die Frage ob sondern wann ich mir sowas zulege. Ich halte den Preis für gerechtfertigt und gehe davon aus, dass Herr Zuckerberg bewusst die Geräte mit Verlust verkauft. Dafür ist er auch der Erste. Die Auslieferung ist mittlerweile auf Juni estimiert, was für einen reissenden Absatz spricht. Da aber die Meisten mindestens noch ne neue, leistungsfähige Graka brauchen (z.B die neuen Pascal GPUs mit HBM RAM) und die Controller wohl auch Pflicht sind, rechne ich mit Anschaffungskosten von 2000 Euro mindestens. Für dieses Geld will ich das Ding erst testen bevor ich mich für einen Kauf entscheide. Sofern HTC nicht mit einem Kampfpreis daherkommt, wird es mit der Vive noch teurer (dafür gibt es auch mehr Content zugesichert). Die Brillen selbst sind technisch sicher ausgereift (zumindest die Rift/Hive). Das liegt daran, dass es ein absolutes Muss ist, dass den Leuten beim Test nicht schlecht werden darf. Daher wurde wohl auch der Release auf 2016 verschoben. Die Sony Variante der Brille wird sicher günstiger und hat genug Content, aber das Gerät würde ich jedem empfehlen zuerst zu testen aufgrund der offenbar noch schwächeren Specs.
Die Elektronikindustrie hat in den letzten Jahren viel Geld in (vermeintlich) neue Technologie investiert. 3D war wohl nur mässig erfolgreich und bleibt den Kinos vorbehalten. 4K ist ne heikle Sache, da die Datenmengen für verlustfreie Formate exorbitant sind. Man kann zwar (je nach Qualität des Filmaterials) alte Filme auf analogen Rollen theoretisch bis 10K abscannen, die Datenmengen die da entstehen gehen aber durch die Decke. Für was LG 8K Fernseher bringt ist mir daher schleierhaft. VR ist nun prinzipiell noch weniger Massentauglich (und gewöhnungsbedürftig) und ebenso datenintensiv, daher ist die Markteinführung so oder so gewagt. Da braucht man schon ein Konzern im Rücken der allfällige finanzielle Ausfälle stemmen kann.


----------



## Van83 (7. Januar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten ob sich das Teil überhaupt auf dem Markt etabliert. Wäre ja schön Scheiße wenn man sich das Teil holt und in 1-2 Jahren verstaubt es nur noch im Karton weil es gefloppt ist. In den 90ern gab es auch schon mal Virtual Reality Brillen die sich nicht durchgesetzt haben.



"In den 90ern gab es auch schon mal Virtual Reality Brillen die sich nicht durchgesetzt haben"... also ich denke das lag nur daran, weil alle abwarten wollten ob sich das Teil auf dem Markt überhaupt etabliert.


----------



## cooper79 (7. Januar 2016)

42€ versandkosten? kommt der Palmer Luckey da persönlich mit dem dpd-auto vorbei?


----------



## smutjesmooth (7. Januar 2016)

Van83 schrieb:


> "In den 90ern gab es auch schon mal Virtual Reality Brillen die sich nicht durchgesetzt haben"... also ich denke das lag nur daran, weil alle abwarten wollten ob sich das Teil auf dem Markt überhaupt etabliert.


Es sieht ja zumindest so aus als ob sich die Oculus schon jetzt trotz des Preises sehr gut verkauft. Also gibts ja genug "Tester". Wenn das Teil dann weit verbreitet ist dürfte auch der Preis sinken.Ich muss neue Technologien nicht als Erster haben. Lieber beobachte Ich das wie es sich entwickelt und wenn es sich lohnt kann man immer noch kaufen. 
Da Ich Brillenträger bin stelle Ich mir das sowieso erstmal seltsam vor noch eine Brille über der Brille zu tragen. Es gibt aber auch noch andere ungeklärte Sachen die sich in Tests dann bestimmt beantworten.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Januar 2016)

Vorhersage:

Für viele Konsumenten zu hoher Preis -> wenige Käufer -> wenig Verbreitung -> geringes Interesse der Branche, Content zu liefern -> ein weiteres nutzloses Stück "VR"-Hardware, das der Enthusiast sich in die Vitrine stellen kann.

Ergo: 

Megaflop.


----------



## Van83 (7. Januar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Es sieht ja zumindest so aus als ob sich die Oculus schon jetzt trotz des Preises sehr gut verkauft. Also gibts ja genug "Tester". Wenn das Teil dann weit verbreitet ist dürfte auch der Preis sinken.Ich muss neue Technologien nicht als Erster haben. Lieber beobachte Ich das wie es sich entwickelt und wenn es sich lohnt kann man immer noch kaufen.
> Da Ich Brillenträger bin stelle Ich mir das sowieso erstmal seltsam vor noch eine Brille über der Brille zu tragen. Es gibt aber auch noch andere ungeklärte Sachen die sich in Tests dann bestimmt beantworten.



Alles eine Frage des Geldes was..  Ich persönlich warte auch erstmal ab. Eventuell bieten Media Markt und andere es zum Testen an (hat auch schon bei der Wii geklappt). Ist sonst wirklich viel Geld für die Katze im Sack.


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. Januar 2016)

es ist immer noch zu früh, um die sachen massentauglich zu fabrizieren. zudem benötigt man ja auch extreme rechenleistung, um spiele, die sonst schon fordernd für stndard-pc's sind flüssig in vr spielen zu können.


----------



## CryPosthuman (7. Januar 2016)

ten10 schrieb:


> Falsch - ich habe eine DK2 - keine Kickstarter-DK1 - und nur diese sind die Unterstützer der ersten Stunde und bekommen ein CV1 geschenkt.



Ah ok, so genau wusste ichs nicht. 
Dann haben die Leute aber wirklich ein mega Schnäppchen gemacht!


----------



## Holyangel (7. Januar 2016)

Ich finde es gut, dass anscheinend viele so konsequent sind und erstmal abwarten, statt sich ärgern und sich die OR doch kaufen.f


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Es sieht ja zumindest so aus als ob sich die Oculus schon jetzt trotz des Preises sehr gut verkauft.


 Weil das Lieferzeitraum jetzt Juni ist? Dadurch sieht es zwar so aus als ob es sich sehr gut verkauft, ob es tatsächlich so ist, kann man nicht sagen weil man nichts über die von Facebook bestellten oder die bis dahin produzierbaren Mengen bekannt ist.


----------



## Loosa (7. Januar 2016)

Der Liefertermin ist mittlerweile auf Juni geklettert. Scheint also schon so einiges an Nachfrage zu geben.

Ich finde den Trend zur VR zwar sehr interessant aber ein Early Adopter muss ich diesmal wirklich nicht sein.
Den Preis finde ich nicht sooo überraschend, aber für eine erste Generation mit zu erwartenden Kinderkrankheiten ist es mir trotzdem zu teuer. Zumal mir der passende Rechner dafür fehlt.

Wir haben hier ein Samsung Gear VR und das sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus. Zum Teil wird mir dabei aber sehr schnell schlecht. Wenn mir das bei Spielen mit Oculus oder HTC auch passiert wäre das ein teurer Reinfall.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... es ist doch normal und nachvollziehbar, dass sich Kosten verändern und ggf. der Kostenrahmen explodieren kann. Allerdings, und das kreide ich OR an, hätte man das wiederum zeitnah kommunizieren können und das ist der riesige "fail" von OR, dass sie das versäumt bzw. mit Absicht ignoriert haben.



Finde ich zwar auch, aber die Frage ist wie lange sie den finalen Preis schon abschätzen konnten.
Auch alte Technik die darin verbaut wird kann so einiges kosten. Wenn zum Beispiel erst kurz vor Veröffentlichung entschieden wurde bessere Linsen als geplant zu verwenden ist das eine erhebliche Verteuerung mit nur einem Pinselstrich.

Von Microsoft gab es vor einiger Zeit mal eine Bauanleitung um die Bildqualität "erheblich" zu verbessern. Die beschriebene Optik mit spezieller Beschichtung würde im Einzelpreis alleine schon $200 pro Auge ausmachen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Januar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> [...]
> Von Microsoft gab es vor einiger Zeit mal eine Bauanleitung um die Bildqualität "erheblich" zu verbessern. Die beschriebene Optik mit spezieller Beschichtung würde im Einzelpreis alleine schon $200 pro Auge ausmachen.


... und was genau hat ein Mod von MS jetzt mit einem kalkulierten Endpreis zutun? 

IMO sind die von MS verwendeten Linsen nicht in dem Endprodukt von OR verwendet worden. Also wenn OR die ganzen Jahre keine brauchbare Kostenkalkulation hat, nun ja ... außerdem, in wieweit unterscheiden sich die technischen Details nunmehr von denen, die OR bekanntgegeben hat?

Eine so massive Preis"steigerung" kann ja mMn nur durch neue Komponenten entstehen. Fehlen diese, ist dieser Preis irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar im Sinne von "Uuuupsi, hat sich heute erst so ergeben!".


----------



## transwarp2010 (7. Januar 2016)

Ich denke auch, dass man, wie bei den aktuellen neuen Spielen, erstmal das Urteil der "echten" Consumer abwarten sollte.
Wenn denn dann irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres die Welle der Vorbesteller abgearbeitet ist, abzüglich derjenigen, die aufgrund des langen Wartens oder aufgrund der plötzlich doch günstigeren Konkurrenz wieder abgesprungen sind.
Dann werden wir das Gejammer hören: Treiberprobleme, Inkompatibilitäten, unzureichende Performance bei den Framerates, schlecht gemachte Spiele, geringe Immersion, etc.
Natürlich wünsche ich er mir anders, aber die Realität hat mich zu oft eines Anderen belehrt. Leider.


----------



## Aenimus (7. Januar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vorhersage:
> 
> Für viele Konsumenten zu hoher Preis -> wenige Käufer -> wenig Verbreitung -> geringes Interesse der Branche, Content zu liefern -> ein weiteres nutzloses Stück "VR"-Hardware, das der Enthusiast sich in die Vitrine stellen kann.
> 
> ...



Traurigerweise könntest du damit wirklich Recht haben. Glaube nicht das es für den Preis wirklich viele Abnehmer findet.


----------



## Holyangel (7. Januar 2016)

Wurde die OR nicht kurzfristig aufgrund eines bahnbrechenden technischen Fortschritt verschoben? Schon belannt, um was es sich dabei gehandelt hat?


----------



## Loosa (7. Januar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und was genau hat ein Mod von MS jetzt mit einem kalkulierten Endpreis zutun?
> 
> IMO sind die von MS verwendeten Linsen nicht in dem Endprodukt von OR verwendet worden. Also wenn OR die ganzen Jahre keine brauchbare Kostenkalkulation hat, nun ja ... außerdem, in wieweit unterscheiden sich die technischen Details nunmehr von denen, die OR bekanntgegeben hat?



Genaue technische Details habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen. Mit dem Beispiel wollte ich nur zeigen, dass alleine eine augenscheinlich geringfügige Änderung wie eine neue/bessere Linsen_beschichtung_ den Preis schon um mehrere hundert Dollar hochtreiben kann.
Und so eine Designänderung könnte jederzeit vor der Serienfertigung noch gefällt werden.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (7. Januar 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wurde die OR nicht kurzfristig aufgrund eines bahnbrechenden technischen Fortschritt verschoben? Schon belannt, um was es sich dabei gehandelt hat?



ney, das hast du falsch in erinnerung.. das war die HTC Vive.
worum es sich dabei handelte liest du z.B. hier:
What Was HTC Vive’s Big Breakthrough? | Heavy.com


----------



## Panth (7. Januar 2016)

Naja, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ... eigentlich hätte FB hingehen müssen und mind 200 Euro miese pro gerät machen müssen und dann die lizenzen für die Spiele teuer, also sodass diese mind 70. Euro kosten. So würde sich das nach einem Jahr vielleicht refinanzieren. Anders lief es ja bei denen neuen Konsolen nicht oder auch Amazon Tablets, da gibt es einige Beispiele. Aber das ist ein riesen Risiko, worauf die keine Lust haben ... (was ich auch verstehen kann , aber mit dem Preis wird es sich, wennüberhaupt, schleppend, durchsetzen.)


----------



## Helground (8. Januar 2016)

Für mich nicht zu teuer. Jeder von uns konnte sparren. Hab zwar "nur" 500 € gespart aber was solls. Die 250 machen die Sau auch nich mehr fett. Und wenns kacke ist, wirds verkauft. Da ich März Buyer bin, werd ich das ding zum doppelten Preis los^^

Die Meisten die hier weinen das es ein Flop wird, haben einfach davon keine Ahnung. Nur weil ne Hardware für den "Casual" nicht kaufbar ist, ist es kein Flop. 4K ist auch immer mehr im kommen und da haben auch alle gemeint "Mimimi ich bin so arm und kann mir kein 4K TV kaufen" und trotzdem ist es die Zukunft  Auch wenn es dauert.

VR wird ne neue Zukunft, ob für Games kA. Aber für TV / Film und Co. sicherlich.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2016)

Für diesen qualitativ hochwertigen Beitrag hast du dich extra das erste mal in diesem Forum zu Wort gemeldet?


----------



## Helground (8. Januar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für diesen qualitativ hochwertigen Beitrag hast du dich extra das erste mal in diesem Forum zu Wort gemeldet?



Klar  Die Menschen weinen einfach viel zu sehr *Smile* Von denen die es gekauft haben, hört man am wenigsten. Ist aber immer so mit Kritik nicht wahr? Den den es gefällt, sagen nix 
Außer ich!  Und außerdem musste ich den tollen Account doch mal entstauben. Da war ne richtig dicke Staubschicht drauf^^

Ich wette das ViveVR wird nochmal 100+ Teurer da es ja das "Premium" Produkt von beiden ist


----------



## Luzzifus (8. Januar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vorhersage:
> 
> Für viele Konsumenten zu hoher Preis -> wenige Käufer -> wenig Verbreitung -> geringes Interesse der Branche, Content zu liefern -> ein weiteres nutzloses Stück "VR"-Hardware, das der Enthusiast sich in die Vitrine stellen kann.
> 
> ...


Dein Teufelskreis macht Sinn. Für die Contententwickler lohnen sich größere Projekte nur bei entsprechender Verbreitung und für die Konsumenten lohnt sich die Anschaffung der Hardware nur bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit von Content. 

Allerdings scheint es laut recht schwammiger Aussage von Luckey schon jetzt mehr Vorbestellungen als erwartet zu geben (Quelle). Und es wird sicher auch genug kreative Ideen abseits vom Gaming geben. Ich hoffe also, dass es zumindest nicht an zu wenigen Käufern scheitert. Und im Moment sieht es auch nicht danach aus.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Januar 2016)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Und es wird sicher auch genug kreative Ideen abseits vom Gaming geben.


Ganz ehrlich, die Pornoindustrie wirds rausreißen. Da kommen auch sicher noch günstigere und/oder spezialisierte Geräte.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Januar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die Pornoindustrie wirds rausreißen. Da kommen auch sicher noch günstigere und/oder spezialisierte Geräte.



USB-Gummipuppen-Controller mit Force Feedback?


----------



## Luzzifus (8. Januar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die Pornoindustrie wirds rausreißen. Da kommen auch sicher noch günstigere und/oder spezialisierte Geräte.


Daran hatte ich jetzt zwar nicht gedacht, aber solange es zur Verbreitung von VR beiträgt soll es mir recht sein. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2016)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich jetzt zwar nicht gedacht, aber solange es zur Verbreitung von VR beiträgt soll es mir recht sein. ^^



... schau dir HD an, was meinst du, wer hier primär treibende Kraft war?


----------



## Vordack (8. Januar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die Pornoindustrie wirds rausreißen. Da kommen auch sicher noch günstigere und/oder spezialisierte Geräte.



Ja, endlich kann man ganz ungestört Pornos gucken, selbst wenn Frau und Kind im Raum sind


----------



## Helground (8. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, endlich kann man ganz ungestört Pornos gucken, selbst wenn Frau und Kind im Raum sind



Schauen ja aber....


----------



## Gelmir (11. Januar 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Achja, und dass die Europäer wiedermal den Amis ihren Konsum unterstützen müssen, indem wir mehr bezahlen dürfen, ist für mich auch nichts neues...nicht anders funktioniert das System, kann mir wer erzählen wwas er will....



Dann dürfte es dich wohl überraschen, das der Dollarpreis exclusive Steuern ist, der Europreis aber Mehrwertsteuer und Zollgebühren enthält.

Aber du bist ja der Durchblicker, dir kann man ja nichts erzählen...


----------



## DerBloP (11. Januar 2016)

Gelmir schrieb:


> Dann dürfte es dich wohl überraschen, das der Dollarpreis exclusive Steuern ist, der Europreis aber Mehrwertsteuer und Zollgebühren enthält.
> 
> Aber du bist ja der Durchblicker, dir kann man ja nichts erzählen...



Mehrwertsteuern und Zollgebühr sagt für mich alles,,,dir nicht? 

,,,und komm mir nicht mit "kommt dem Deutschen Staat zugute, oder der Infrastruktur....Ich lebe 2016 in einem Europa, dass sich alles von den USA diktieren lässt!
Und ja, zZ gehen viele Unserer Gelder in den Krieg, in den wir garnicht wollte....

BTW: Würde ich mir die Rift gerne im Laden kaufen, ohne in den Staaten leben zu wollen für....
Googel sagt:
599 US-Dollar =
550,956586 Euro

BITTE!


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2016)

Gut die Amis haben auch ihre Local Tax (was von der Bedeutung her ungefähr mit unserer Mwst. vergleichbar ist, halt nur regional unterschiedlich). Aber trotzdem sind die Preise in den Staaten unter dem Strich günstiger. Allein schon weil wir in D eben den Zollaufschlag haben und die Mwst. von mal eben 19% höher ist als die US Local Tax (zuletzt wo ich mal nachgesehen hatte lag die ungefähr je nach Region bei 10-12 Prozent. Ganz zu schweigen vom Faktor Versand/Transport und dem derzeit bescheidenen Wechselkurs, der zusätzlich für einen ungünstigen Preis sorgt.

Da wünschte ich mir die alten Zeiten mit Wechselkursen von 1,40 USD/EUR zurück.


----------



## Gelmir (12. Januar 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> BTW: Würde ich mir die Rift gerne im Laden kaufen, ohne in den Staaten leben zu wollen für....
> Googel sagt:
> 599 US-Dollar =
> 550,956586 Euro
> ...



Also hast du es doch nicht kapiert....

Wie war das noch mal mit den Steuern? Der Dollar-Preis von $599 ist *ohne *Steuern! Also kannst du dir den umgerechneten Euro-Preis dahin stecken, wo bei dir keine Sonne scheint.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2016)

Gelmir schrieb:


> Also hast du es doch nicht kapiert....
> 
> Wie war das noch mal mit den Steuern? Der Dollar-Preis von $599 ist *ohne *Steuern! Also kannst du dir den umgerechneten Euro-Preis dahin stecken, wo bei dir keine Sonne scheint.



Jepp. Hinzu kommt aber auch die Differenz in der Steuerhöhe und dazu kommen Zoll/Transport.


----------



## Gelmir (13. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Hinzu kommt aber auch die Differenz in der Steuerhöhe und dazu kommen Zoll/Transport.



Nein, der Zoll (oder die Einfuhrsteuer oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt) ist in den 699€ bereits mit drin. Das einzige, was wirklich happig ist, sind diese 42€ Lieferkosten. Kann natürlich daran liegen, das diese Sendung speziell behandelt werden muss - also nicht vom einen Stapel auf den anderen mehrere Meter durch die Luft geworfen werden darf oder ausschließlich per Luftfracht transportiert wird - wie auch immer...

Man kann sich natürlich fragen, warum es anscheinend unmöglich ist, das so ein Startup in Europa entstehen kann, sondern mehrheitlich nur in den USA - irgendwas läuft hier in Europa nicht optimal. Aber solange das so ist, müssen wir halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und die Lieferkosten, die bei Lieferungen über den großen Teich nun mal anfallen, bezahlen, wenn wir diese Produkte haben möchten. Dies scheint jedoch für Kleingeister, die einen Alu-Hut tragen (damit bist nicht Du gemeint, MichaelG  ), nicht zu verstehen sein.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Ich meinte, daß diese Summen im US-Preis nicht enthalten sind.


----------



## Gelmir (13. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, da hast Du recht - und auch bei Lieferungen zwischen den einzelnen US-Bundesstaaten dürfte es wohl keinen Zoll geben. So wie zwischen Ländern der EU.


----------

